# Buggered my knee while skating to the lift



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

FFS. Seriously. Skating the short distance from the top of Fitzsimmons to the bottom of Garbanzo, and suddenly my knee went _pop_ and I went _ow, fuck!_ Tried to get in a run anyway, but no. So now I'm sitting at home, Adviling and heating and icing my knee.

FWIW, it _is_ feeling a little better, but I'll be sitting out a few days, I think.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

That's terrible news, let's hope it's just a small hiccup to the season


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

Hope it is just a tweak.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

I am soooo sorry for you Donutz! I hope you can recover quickly.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

@Donutz That sucks 🐐 ⚽’s. I did summat similar a couple seasons back in the lift line. My board & Leg slipped out into Splits, pushing on the smooth ice under the onload. It was bad enough, I Needed a ride down once I got to the top. Altho IIR, mine was in the Spring @ the end of the season. So I had time to recover.

Take a beat to let it heal and take care not to re-stress it. Also, if it feels weak, brace it. 👍🏻


----------



## snoway (Jan 25, 2017)

Oh no that sucks. I hope it feels better soon. I tore my meniscus when a skier fell and pulled me down and the other skier she pulled on fell on my knee.


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

If its any consolation I went arse over tit this afternoon at super low speed whilst pulling off to the side of a bend on a blue to wait for a gaggle of novices to clear. Bounced off head (protected) and right knee (armoured), walloped top of left shoulder (unprotected) and bruised ego. 
That will teach me to sharpen the front contact points! Very hard packed too and my shoulder is already pretty stiff. 
Day off walking the dog tomorrow.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Old Age???


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Craig64 said:


> Old Age???


None of us recognize that there is such a thing. Total Blasphemy


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BoardieK said:


> If its any consolation I went arse over tit this afternoon at super low speed whilst pulling off to the side of a bend on a blue to wait for a gaggle of novices to clear. Bounced off head (protected) and right knee (armoured), walloped top of left shoulder (unprotected) and bruised ego.
> *That will teach me to sharpen the front contact points! * Very hard packed too and my shoulder is already pretty stiff.
> Day off walking the dog tomorrow.


…and I was just considering the need to do that on all my decks. 😳

Maybe I’ll reconsider. 🤣


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

chomps1211 said:


> …and I was just considering the need to do that on all my decks. 😳
> 
> Maybe I’ll reconsider. 🤣


Probably mostly down to carelessness, getting a bit out of shape and counter rotating on the wrong bit of snow.


----------



## snoway (Jan 25, 2017)

Oldman said:


> None of us recognize that there is such a thing. Total Blasphemy


In my head I am still 20, actual age 40, estimated age of my knees 80…

So I go out and have fun then I suffer but it's worth it. Having fun with the kids and hearing them boast to their friends that their mom is a cool snowboarder makes the pain bearable 😬


----------



## Sean-h (Oct 21, 2011)

Oldman said:


> None of us recognize that there is such a thing. Total Blasphemy


Right. My shortened season is being put down to other things _not_ related to old age.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

snoway said:


> Having fun with the kids and hearing them boast to their friends that their mom is a cool snowboarder makes the pain bearable


Now I have one very interesting target for learning better snowboarding skills.


----------



## snoway (Jan 25, 2017)

Maya said:


> Now I have one very interesting target for learning better snowboarding skills.


It's a lofty goal to aspire to!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Update... Knee is feeling a lot better. I still have to be careful not to twist or lean sideways to avoid twinges, and I'm still limping, but it's better enough that I can conclude this is in the nature of a bruise rather than a torn something. I'm going to get a compression sleeve today in the village. That seemed to help last time I had this. Yes, it turns out this is almost identical to a problem I had in 2016 with the other leg. Again, FFS.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Make it a slow and steady comeback. Patience is a virtue. Hard to exercise at times, but 'tis not the time to be the hare.


----------



## snoway (Jan 25, 2017)

Hope the sleeve helps and that you are back on your board soon.


----------



## DRexNL (Jan 2, 2022)

If you hate wearing braces, use kinesiology tape. Amazon.com

I twisted my knee 3 weeks ago and this tape helps tremendously.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

First day back up the mountain since the knee injury. I took it easy, but no issues, just a few twinges here and there. I'm going to ease back into things, especially since the conditions are crap right now.

Although, oh look, there's a ton of snow predicted for the weekend. Yippee! (That's sarcasm, in case it isn't obvious)


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

So, another update. The problem cam back in February, I think because I eased off on the exercises and therapy too soon. I got back onto it with a vengeance and it's clearing up again. But I think this ITB thing may be a chronic issue with me now, or at least something I'm especially prone to, so I'll probably have to do the stretches at least for the rest of my life.


----------



## rastalion (10 mo ago)

This reminds me of a similar accident I had years ago, wasn't skating but trying to pop off a side hit when my nose dug into the snow. Instead of taking the fall I got overzealous and tried to pull the nose out as hard as I can, but realized it was already stuck when I heard the pop(!) in my front knee. It was either ITB or LCL, took like 2 seasons to fully recover but I kept riding on it so that's probably why it took so long. Best stretch for me was a yoga pose called "Reclining Eagle Twist" you should google it. Hard to get the move right but you will feel it. Hope it helps!


----------

